# pouch in tube attachment



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

does anyone know if it works if u put the end of the pouch in your tubes and how does it affect the lifetime of the bands i use black tubes


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

hiddenweaponmaker said:


> does anyone know if it works if u put the end of the pouch in your tubes and how does it affect the lifetime of the bands i use black tubes


I am not sure what you mean.


----------



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

uhm well u fold the ends of the pouch put that in the tubes and tie it so it stays in place i hope this is clear enough i can make a picture or something to describe what i mean


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

If you try to put a wider pouch in the tube it will tangle.If you cut the pouch smaller so it will fit it tube comfortable it will break fast.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

There have been a few folks who have rigged like you are talking about and it worked as far as I heard from them. I don't see a problem with the usual method of attaching rubber to the pouch though.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Somebody here posted some pics of pouches that had little tabs cut into each end that can be slipped into the end of the tube and tied in place. I think it might have been Tex, but I'm not sure. I'll search around a little and see if I can find them.

Found it:

Pouch-in-tube


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That's how I make and sell my tube conversion here at A+ Slingshots.










It works great... lifespan of the band is the same as other methods, but I may switch to a little easer method like this....










Works fine for pouch and leather tab for the flatband slingshot fork as well.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i like drilling a hole through the fork and tieing a knot with the tube on the other side of the fork


----------

